# Warhammer Fantasy Furry RP?



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

(OOC: This roleplay is in warhammer fantasy, as the 40k neckbeard mob will murder us if it's in warhammer 40,000. Anyways, the idea is to play Warhammer fantasy races, but in anthro form. Chaos, Beastmen, Skaven, vampires, you name it. Just try to keep it semi-lore friendly. )

The night in Drakwald was cold and breezy as an anthro raven woman in a cloak would move through the woods. While this maiden being out at night at this time of hour was rather odd, especially with Morrsleib shining out at night, the wind would blow around them as they seemingly moved through the forest without fear. The path was rough and jagged as not many people would move down this pathway in the "dragon forest" and maintain the trail. Still, the raven was an oddity while traveling through the night on the ground with a staff, instead of using her natural wings to ascend. However, this also made her vulnerable to the local beastmen tribes lurking in the wood.

As to why the female in the cloak was out at night, when the duel moon was shining and yet moving so slow was still a mystery. However, one could come to the conclusion either they were a fool, or perhaps simply not afraid of the brayheards that dwelled within the forest. The cloaked damsel moved through the twilight while heading towards Middleheim, but her trek seem oddly slow and calm for someone being at this time of night.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 14, 2019)

I bump this for Chaos! )


----------



## TalontheKobold (Jul 19, 2019)

Love me some Warhammer, is this still open?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 21, 2019)

TalontheKobold said:


> Love me some Warhammer, is this still open?



Yes, it is.


----------



## TalontheKobold (Jul 21, 2019)

then count me in!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 25, 2019)

TalontheKobold said:


> then count me in!



Alright, do you have a character or no?


----------



## Desertderp (Aug 23, 2019)

Please tell me this is still open!!!


----------

